# I cant take it anymore



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm done - I admit defeat.

A single tear rolls down my cheek as I am writing this - I am going to cut off most of Fiona's hair. I simply cannot take it anymore and I can tell neither does she. I dont know if she's going through a coat change (she's almost 1) or its the weather or my grooming ability but her mats are OUT OF CONTROL. It has never been like this - although I cant say much because I got Fiona in July so it is her first winter with me. 

I dont know what a coat change is exactly or how long it lasts but the matting is exhausting. I brush her every day and bathe her once a week. I use SPA shampoo and conditioner; Spa Lavish on her face. I use a Madan brush on her body because I find slicker brush pins are just too sharp and I use a rat tail comb to work through mats and make sure I get all of them out. I also have 3 different types of spray-on detanglers.

Well lately, for the past month or so and especially in the last 2 weeks it has been unmanageable. She's matting by just standing around. Yesterday I took her for a 5 min walk (its too cold for a longer walk, but she loves outside even in the cold) and she got 3 HUGE mats on her chest, 1 in each armpit and a couple on her belly from the coat. the 3 on the chest were HUGE, really close to the skin and I had to cut them out. I use a collar on her and she gets HUGE mats all around her neck; I can forget about the harness because then her body gets all matted and now I know the coat is not an option. Even if we dont go outside, she still mats.
Every day I cut out a handful of mats - a whole pile that takes up most of my palm. At this rate I dont know what will be left in a couple of weeks. The mats also changed in consistency - most are impossible to brush out or work through. 

I read all I could on SM - It seems I do the right things... I bathe her once a week, use conditioner, hold the hair as close to the skin as I can and try to work through the mat but I still take out a lot of hair while doing so.... But lately I have been mostly cutting the mats out because I dont want to hurt her; working them out would be too painful for Fiona. I know I'm torturing my baby - so I have decided it is probably best to just cut it off. Her hair isnt long, maybe 1 - 1.5 inches, 2 inches in some spots; I think I'm going to bring it down to .5 inches. I attached a pic of her now - I LOVE this length but it has to go - some mats I have been cutting out were really close to the skin so she'll be a little patchy but at least she will not have to go through the daily grooming and the suffering. Neither will I... I really feel it is affecting the quality of her life (and mine); the time she has to stand/sit to be groomed is unbearable for her, I see she is afraid of the brush - she tries to bite it, wiggles and sometimes whimpers from pain. She never liked grooming but now its getting to be painful. I will cut it down and let it grow back out... see what happens...

Thank you for listening to me vent... I'm so exhausted and I can only imagine how tired Fiona is; I cannot see her so discomforted anymore. My question is - what is the best tool to give her a cut? I want to do it myself because I do not know/trust any groomers I've met. I am going to pet store today/tomorrow to buy one of those electric trimmers/clippers with longer blade.. I'm not sure its the best tool but scissoring is just not an option. Maybe I should go to Sally Beauty to buy the timmers there?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This sounds so familiar....I went through it with Ava. If you can make it through a few months.....you'll get through it. But believe me, I would never blame you if you couldn't!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Rocco's coat did the same thing. Yes, it really was a quality of life issue for us, too. I was spending a ridiculous amount of time on coat upkeep, and he was still matting. It was not a good use of my time at this point in my life. I have him in a puppy coat now, but do have a nice top knot. I bet you both will feel better with a shorter cut. You can always change your mind when/if your circumstances change.
Fiona will be beautiful no matter the length of her fur!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I think you are right it is probably time to go ahead and cut her as it sounds like you are both exhausted with trying to keep the coat and frankly some of those short cuts can be much cuter than a coat that has been damaged by these kind of problems. 

However, if you do try to grow her out in the future, there are a couple of things that I might recommend to all the laundry list of things you have tried. For the harness, I would try either a silk harness or a rolled leather one. Both reduce matting due to the friction of the walking harness.

The other thing that may be a problem right now is the static in the air. You could try to use a humidifier in the room where you are sleeping to help cut down on that. This could be one reason you are seeing more matts lately as the winter will add to the dryness in the air.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i went thru the same exact thing n i just shaved dolce myself like two weeks ago , i left his face long and his tail n only cut down the legs and even thought without clothes he looks a little skinny me n him have both been happier! he was getting matts while sleeping , while playing even from scratching it was ridicolous. i would cut her body short and leave her topknow , she is a beauty so she will look cute anyway .. take pics


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I totally empathize  Same happened to me with Lola. Looking at your pics. I find they look very alike and seem to have the same kind of hair.

I first got a local groomer to cut down her body, since that time I have just been doing it myself, using the Andis two speed clippers with a 5F blade for the body and a 10 for the tummy and paw pads etc. I find this takes her body a tad on the short side but it grows soooo fast that I wouldn't do it longer. I like it short. Then just after a groom she wears a cute little sweater or dress to keep her comfy. She is fantastic about it. The clippers don't seem to bother her at all. It is so fast. I do it on the bare kitchen counter as it is a lot easier to get rid of the fur afterwards. I was really nervous about doing it but it is really easy. Takes all of 5 mins to do the body.......really. I prob. do it about once a month now.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Fiona is a cutie. For us, when we tried the Spa shampoo, I found it really drying. It made bisou's hair so coarse feeling and it doesn't normally feel that way. I'm not suggesting that is what's causing the mats, just that I found it really drying. A shorter body cut will probably help a lot. good luck!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> I think you are right it is probably time to go ahead and cut her as it sounds like you are both exhausted with trying to keep the coat and frankly some of those short cuts can be much cuter than a coat that has been damaged by these kind of problems.
> 
> However, if you do try to grow her out in the future, there are a couple of things that I might recommend to all the laundry list of things you have tried. For the harness, I would try either a silk harness or a rolled leather one. Both reduce matting due to the friction of the walking harness.
> 
> The other thing that may be a problem right now is the static in the air. You could try to use a humidifier in the room where you are sleeping to help cut down on that. This could be one reason you are seeing more matts lately as the winter will add to the dryness in the air.



:goodpost: good post and good advice here!! i'm sorry you had to cut her hair and had a hard time, hugs!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

This time of year plays havoc on all coats but even moreso on coats that may be changing. Static conditions attract dust and dirt making matting worse
and bathing more necessary and more often. Heavier conditioners sometimes help, but you have to be careful the detangling sprays don't cause build up. I would use a good clarifying shampoo and then a good moisturizing condtioner. See if that helps. Cutting her down is an option but it sounds like you really didn't want to do that but are frustrated.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

My Persian cat matts up in the winter time. She gets her thicker coat in at this time and I guess the static from the heater being on makes her matt. Luckily I don't have any problem with my yorkies.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

You will bith prob grow to love the short hair,as she is so cute
she will look nice with any hairstyle.
I emphasize, I cut Paris down because of leaves!
They would get ground into her hair on walks!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

When I got Tyler last year in October we were fine until we got to real winter and then I had many of the same problems you mention. I really think the static, harness, clothes to keep him warm all added to the problem. I got him in a shorter cut and find that this year is much easier. I don't let a day go by without brushing him.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

You may also want to use a shampoo or conditioner with oatmeal in it to help with static that may be attributing to the matting. We've recently started using a formula with oatmeal from Torpiclean and I find that Aolani itches less (dry skin this season) and his hair is not as staticky. Good luck


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I feel for you as I am having similar problems with Candy. After wearing a dress the other day her belly was so matted I gave up trying to get them out. It is so difficult to get the velcro bands on harnesses or clothes on her belly without catching hair,too. In addition Candy HATES to be brushed and combed and fights me the whole time. It is so frustrating! I am also "this close" to having her beautiful coat totally cut off! I am going to work towards the cute cut several forum members have done with the shaved body and longer legs,tail and head. Right now the groomer doesn't want to attempt it because Candy is so wiggly and fights her,too.
PS- I did have the groomer shave her belly down which has helped tremendously with putting clothes on her!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i feel your pain ,can i give you a little help ?
i find if you try not to bath your puppy weekly it helps ..
all the rubbing while shampoo-ing and conditioning makes matts 
Buy a good detangler ..kerry sent me a bottle of OMG detangler 
its the BEST.
Buy a small tooth comb ,the kind for removing flea's ..
[i know fiona has no flea problem:mellow:.
spray some detangler on your puppies hair ,a little extra on the matted
areas,the comb through slowly ,
to remove matts,just divide the hair in two, keep doing so untill your left with a small matt ,then slowly comb through with the flea comb .
You may also find that if your dog wears a collar ,after a while the hair under the collar will matt too ,just remove it and have your puppy microchipped ...hope this helps :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so sorry you are so frustrated. Just remember it will grow back. I love that about hair. I groom Lilly myself and we have done a lot of mistakes but they always grow out. Thank goodness. For a harness I use a "buddy belt" it fits pretty close so it doesn't rub and stays away from the neck.

Good luck and please share pictures!


----------



## Maltese Fan (Sep 8, 2010)

When we got Pablo we left his hair long. So much work and numerous trips to the groomers. We now have 3 malts and they're all cut. Much easier to deal with and we got used to the new look right away.


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

thank you all for listening! it is so nice to have a place to come to talk about all things malt and have people understand. thank you for all suggestions too, I really didnt know what to do... 

well, I did it - I cut Fiona's hair. After posting I decided to give it 24-48 hours to see if I'm just overreacting but after finding another huge mat on her chest and one pretty big one on her side, both VERY close to the skin, I decided its time to cut it off. I didnt go as short as I wanted to (I just couldn't cut it ALL off so I'm doing it in baby steps). Below are before and after. 

Ladies, you all make it look so easy! I thought it was going to be a piece of cake, but let me tell you, I did it over 2 days and I think I need 2 more - Fiona is a terrible wiggler, there was not one second where she sat still. Her head/face is still a work in progress because I cannot hold her down/make her hold still for a necessary period of time. She looks a little choppy but I dont care - its been 2 days and I feel SO much better. Knock on wood - no large mats since. 
Also, I bought Conairpro trimmer (the only one they had) with multiple blades; I cant say I love it, it seems it was made for a dog with fur rather than such fine hair - those blades really do not catch the hair - most of the time it would brush it instead of catching it and cutting.. But, this was my first time using one so most likely it was an operator error 

phew... here's the result of my labor:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks great. You need some thinning scissors. I use it after using scissors etc to blend the cut into the rest. Believe me Lilly has had a couple of very interesting cuts


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

u did a great job , thats what i did to dolce the first time cut him a little bit ,, then the sec time off it went and i can say its growing fast .


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Mmm surprised it took a long time. With the Andis ultra it was like one pass swoosh, swoosh, and it was done. I must admit to my astonishment Lola was perfectly still and fine with it so that would help  When I started with the clippers though I found I had to press down the blade hard to set the blade properly, if I didn't it kinda buzzed and didn't work properly. I wonder if your blade is locked on correctly. Now that is the body, cutting the face isn't overly easy to get right. Even when not wriggling.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I can relate...I had the same problems with Rocky at a year old. It did get better when I use his silk sided vest with leash hook. He still gets matts but not as many. I had him cut really short in November and he had a new cut yesterday. I find it so much easier and you will too. 

Now I see you already trimmed her hair, that's great. Are you using the combs? I noticed they flatten the hair more. I use the 4 blade, as I only got the 4,7, and 10 with my clippers.


----------



## ChristyandClyde (Apr 19, 2011)

SUnny ur dog is super cute. i rememebr that coat when clyde was little. he does however still have a soft hair after 3.5 years. its from washing him and brushing him. he loves the brushing if i do it as slow as when u pet them. too bad he is a boy i wish i could ptu his hair in a tail. i might give him a mohawk though


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Like most things it will get better with time .many a day i have cried after grooming my dogs ,being a maltese mommy is hard sometimes.


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

After reading this post I too am crying. My Molly is going through exactly the same problem, She is 11 months old now and for the last week her hair has been matting uncontrollably. Why does this happen? I have always bathed her once a week and groomed her at least once a day and matting has never been an issue, but now it is beyond help. I am seriously considering cutting her really short. She has always loved being brushed, but im sure it must hurt her trying to get all these matts out and she is so good and doesnt make a fuss at all. Is that right that their coat does change from puppy to adult coat. Please help


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Decided I couldnt wait for a reply, Molly's matts were a lot worse today and i couldnt face trying to de-matt her again so I called the groomers and they fitted her in. Hope you get your little malt's coat sorted too - They also told me that it was because her adult coat was coming in. xx


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Terri,
I would love to see 'after' pictures when you get Molly home today!


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi sandy, I have put before and after pics on the puppy cut sticky xx


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I can certainly sympathize with you since I have been going through the same problems with Chrissy. I think that I am going to have to "bite the bullet" and get her hair cut short. I will be calling someone up within the next day or so and ask for the name of the Groomer that she uses for her two Maltese's. Wish me luck since I really do not want to have to do this but the time is come to make it easier on both Chrissy and I.


----------



## MalteseMadame (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope yours was an old question and have tha answere by now. I know exactly what you are/were going through. I am owned by 3 malties and untill their coats were older, almost two, I had to keep them in a longer puppy cut. My boy becme really angry every time I woud come with him with a comb or brush so I too gave up and cut him often. I got 2 little girls and untill they were older the same thing happened. Just be patient and keep brushing and cutting if you have to, when they are about 2 1/2 I am sure you will have better luck. All 3 of mine have different coats but they all matt the same. Good luck and pls know they are all georgeous even if they dont look like they just stepped out of Westminister.


----------

